# Scruff Daddy - AmStaff Pit



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

This is my Blue Fawn 90lb AmStaff Pit Stud of the litter - 3 years old. 

















































As a pup:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute pup but huge for an AmStaff! There any other breeds mixed in?? Love the color and so cool how it changes in each picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## mushaboom (Jan 8, 2013)

ScruffDaddy said:


> This is my Blue Fawn 90lb AmStaff Pit Stud of the litter - 3 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooooomygoodness, what a cutie.. Seriously gorgeous dog :goodpost:


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Gorgeous dog! I will say that there is no 'am staff pit'. There's the American staffordshire terrier, and the American pit bull terrier. Two separate breeds. And he is HUGE. Looks like he might have some mastiff or something in there somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

AmStaff Pit as in AmStaff Terrier  - But yes, he is full, AKC registered. Comes from a line of blues with a daddy the same size. 

Believe it or not, he is the biggest wimp of a dog I have ever owned. Thanks guys!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, that is a huge dog, I would have thought Am Bulldog mix. Good looking dog but that's way out of standard.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

He looks bigger in size then he does in person by the pics.

Here is pics of mom and pops 
















Daddy









Momma

He was the biggest of the litter though 

Here Scruff Daddy - He loves watching pit vids on youtube. No lie! Time to look for a playmate


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

ScruffDaddy said:


> This is my Blue Fawn 90lb AmStaff Pit Stud of the litter - 3 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking bull dog there!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry - we love are a dog. lol here is another one we just took  









He has NO bull dog in him guys - Registered - Breeder here locally. He's just a big boy. No less standard then dogs that are 85 lbs+ at 15 months.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well he looks amazing. I love em that big. So clarify for me, he's an American Stafordshire terrier? AKC?


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Dave - yes AKC AmStaff Terrier!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

He's pretty. And by bulldog the mean bull breed. Bulldog is a type of dog just like heeler, retriever, shepard. English Bulldog is the crappy lil dog most people think of when they hear the term bulldog. But in the bull breed world bulldog refers to any bull breed type dog.


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

ScruffDaddy said:


> Sorry - we love are a dog. lol here is another one we just took
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Down in Louisiana we call every thing from an Amstaff to an APBT a bull dog,I've got both-been raised around them my whole life,we call'em bulldogs. 
Not talking about a Ped. ,you sure got a big Boy there,wish my old girl could still breed-I'd love a pup off him.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Good looking dog. He looks just like this bull mastiff mix my friend once had.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> He's pretty. And by bulldog the mean bull breed. Bulldog is a type of dog just like heeler, retriever, shepard. English Bulldog is the crappy lil dog most people think of when they hear the term bulldog. But in the bull breed world bulldog refers to any bull breed type dog.


Exactly what I was gonna say lol. They all bull dogs man!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sleeps with pitbulls said:


> Down in Louisiana we call every thing from an Amstaff to an APBT a bull dog,I've got both-been raised around them my whole life,we call'em bulldogs.
> Not talking about a Ped. ,you sure got a big Boy there,wish my old girl could still breed-I'd love a pup off him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


So off a few pictures you would like to breed your dog with this dog? That makes no sense. You don't even know if he accomplished anything and to me he doesn't really fit the AKC standard. Great looking dog but seems big.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

AKC AmStaff standard copied from American Staffordshire Terrier Page

General Impression
The American Staffordshire Terrier should give the impression of great strength for his size, a well put-together dog, muscular, but agile and graceful, keenly alive to his surroundings. He should be stocky, not long-legged or racy in outline. His courage is proverbial.

Head
Medium length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop; and ears are set high. Ears - Cropped or uncropped, the latter preferred. Uncropped ears should be short and held rose or half prick. Full drop to be penalized. Eyes - Dark and round, low down in skull and set far apart. No pink eyelids. Muzzle - Medium length, rounded on upper side to fall away abruptly below eyes. Jaws well defined. Underjaw to be strong and have biting power. Lips close and even, no looseness. Upper teeth to meet tightly outside lower teeth in front. Nose definitely black.

Neck
Heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulders to back of skull. No looseness of skin. Medium length.

Shoulders
Strong and muscular with blades wide and sloping.

Back
Fairly short. Slight sloping from withers to rump with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail. Loins slightly tucked.

Body
Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear. All ribs close together. Forelegs set rather wide apart to permit chest development. Chest deep and broad.

Tail
Short in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point; not curled or held over back. Not docked.

Legs
The front legs should be straight, large or round bones, pastern upright. No semblance of bend in front. Hindquarters well-muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out. Feet of moderate size, well-arched and compact. Gait must be springy but without roll or pace.

Coat
Short, close, stiff to the touch, and glossy.

Color
Any color, solid, parti, or patched is permissible, but all white, more than 80 per cent white, black and tan, and liver not to be encouraged.

Size
Height and weight should be in proportion. A height of about 18 to 19 inches at shoulders for the male and 17 to 18 inches for the female is to be considered preferable.

Faults
Faults to be penalized are: Dudley nose, light or pink eyes, tail too long or badly carried, undershot or overshot mouths.









AKC CH UKC GRCH Kayo's Cowboy Casanova CGC UWP UJJ URO1


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

ames said:


> So off a few pictures you would like to breed your dog with this dog? That makes no sense. You don't even know if he accomplished anything and to me he doesn't really fit the AKC standard. Great looking dog but seems big.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Really could care less about what he may or may not have accomplished,he's a big am staff -but good looking too. I'd love a pup off him,my old girl Cali-she's as pure as they come and she put out a couple big males,not as tall as the subject but just as big,personally I think the AKC is a joke,I've seen a lot of suspect dogs and breeders all AKC down here in my state. So I'm not at all impressed with them. My girl is fixed ,her breeding days are over btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

If you don't care what he has accomplished you are breeding for PETS...if you are breeding for PETS ONLY then you are adding to the issue of overpopulation of dogs, not helping!!!

And to the OP...didn't you say his father is a GRAND PUP of Notorius Juan Gotti....if that is true, he cannot be an AKC registered dog...that or the breeders are lieing...correct me if I am wrong.



ScruffDaddy said:


> Hey guys... I am wanting to know if anyone can tell me a little more regarding the bloodline of my guy Scruff - I posted pics of him in the gallery, but in case you missed them here he is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Ur right Steel. Juan Gotti is a ukc dog that is technically a bully. Most juan gotti dogs are in the ABKC.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats what I thought...I looked up the pedigree and saw that it does have AKC in the background but most of the top half is labeled as UNKNOWN....but I know AmBully people love that dog and how he produced and he had a crapload of offspring. 

I checked out IRONMAN Pits and all I saw was UKC (possibly) but mostly AMBULLY type dogs.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah most AmBullies have AmStaff blood. That's the original producing stock. they were supposed to be AmStaff APBT mixed. Although now a days u can't believe some of the peds at all.


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

SteelRidgeKennels said:


> If you don't care what he has accomplished you are breeding for PETS...if you are breeding for PETS ONLY then you are adding to the issue of overpopulation of dogs, not helping!!!
> 
> And to the OP...didn't you say his father is a GRAND PUP of Notorius Juan Gotti....if that is true, he cannot be an AKC registered dog...that or the breeders are lieing...correct me if I am wrong.


Actually,the few times I bred my old girl, were for family and hunting,got some great hog dogs out of her-never sold one of my pups,and all are still around with family members. almost all of of her stuff are game and great catchers. A few are just plan old farm dogs. Personally , I don't believe in breeding and selling to the general public. That to mean is what's part of the problem,all these kennels out to make a dollar.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats good to hear...it just seemed odd the way you said if your girl could still breed, you'd take him to her...you knew nothing about his temperament or anything...just seemed more of a backyard breeder thing than someone who is trying to improve the breed.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

SteelRidgeKennels said:


> Thats good to hear...it just seemed odd the way you said if your girl could still breed, you'd take him to her...you knew nothing about his temperament or anything...just seemed more of a backyard breeder thing than someone who is trying to improve the breed.


It was a backyard breeder statement. Lord only knows what that dogs temperament or genetics is like (no offense to the op, just making a point), but because it "looks" good he'd breed it. :hammer:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute dog , you have his pedigree online? would love to see it. I know some am staff breeders and he is just far from what I see off there yards. I though am bully or mastiff cross when I saw him , either way he is cute.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Lot's happened here! - Let me clarify a few things

A. NEVER give your girlfriend your GoPitBull Password - She made me and my dog look like a moron.

B. Scruff is UKC Purple Ribbon - Line of blues. He is the great grandson of the notorious juan gotti. His mother's pedigree would be something I would need to get from the breeder. If you want to check out there site you can see it at bluekarmabullies.com - Not claiming him to be perfect, he is just a house pet, but people ask us about his pedigree alot.

C. I wish I would have gotten his ears cropped - too old now

D. He is probably the most layed back pup Ive ever owned. He is almost too layed back. From what I've been told from the breeder... he was the only male of the litter and his sisters were very hyper. Guess that is his way of dealing with THAT bs... just walking away.

E. It's hard to really tell his height from these pics depending on the angle and stuff he isnt as tall as I think some people are thinking. I took this one this morning. Loving the convo lines tho!


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

We have a really bad vid quality vid of him on youtube... if anyone's interested. Showing how big of a puss he is if anyone is interested 




Here is a vid of dad and momma with some of the pups (older) - The breeder doesn't breed anymore. 




Have a good day guys


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for clearing some of that up for us. UKC papers make more sense.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

UKC doesn't register am staffs. And, purple ribbon only means there are like 3 or 4? Generations of dogs registered with the UKC. Papers can still be hung, and there could've still been other breeds mixed in before those few generations. Papers are only as honest as the person you got them from. A lot of American bullies are still registered with the UKC. Take a look at the ch. show dog posted earlier. Your dog doesn't resemble it in the least. He doesn't conform to the am staff OR ApBT standard. Period. But he is a pretty boy! And he's a good pet, and that's all that matters. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Man your a pleasant one aren't ya dude? Judging by some of your other posts you seem really critical. I don't understand your motive really. He isn't a show dog... just a pet. 

People started asking about his pedigree so I came on here to clear a few things up. He actually is a 7 generation UKC purple ribbon and if you'd like me to grab ahold of his pedigree I can do that for ya but I dont understand the big deal. He is just a big boy, and a big baby. Period.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Perhaps you werent reading earlier either. He is UKC and would be considered a bully - My old lady came on here spouting off all kinds of stuff about AmStaff - He is a bully. It's been real though gopitbull.com - But I am out - I didn't realize that this was a place to bash other people's dogs - who are pets. PEACE!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

ScruffDaddy said:


> Man your a pleasant one aren't ya dude? Judging by some of your other posts you seem really critical. I don't understand your motive really. He isn't a show dog... just a pet.
> 
> People started asking about his pedigree so I came on here to clear a few things up. He actually is a 7 generation UKC purple ribbon and if you'd like me to grab ahold of his pedigree I can do that for ya but I dont understand the big deal. He is just a big boy, and a big baby. Period.


Eh don't take none of this to heart or get ruffled. Sounded like he was just trying to share some info most people on gp don't sugarcoat nothing and it's important for us to point out info that some newbs may not know about their dogs. He seems like a good dog though.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Yea but to say my dog looks NOTHING like a standard is disrespectful. Like he is calling my dog a mutt. I may be a newb to GP but I am not a newb to the breed. 

It's no big deal. I know how beautfiul of a guy he is, and we have never had someone think he was anything else. If anything, they wanted to know if we could breed him, or where to get another lol. Sadly he is just a pet. But I dont think this forumn is for me. Everyone has got their own opinion, but to state something as "fact" is crossing the line.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

My dogs are mutts. That doesn't make them any less and if some random people over the internet wants to call them names or anything well who cares. What if he doesn't meet the standard for being an american bully? Is he not a great dog? The point I'm making is this site holds a lot of knowledge and you have the opportunity to stay and learn. Don't let emotions deter you.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

rabbit said:


> My dogs are mutts. That doesn't make them any less and if some random people over the internet wants to call them names or anything well who cares. What if he doesn't meet the standard for being an american bully? Is he not a great dog? The point I'm making is this site holds a lot of knowledge and you have the opportunity to stay and learn. Don't let emotions deter you.


:goodpost:

I'm a mutt owner too. And I wasn't tryin to bash ur post. I understand now that 2 different people were usin the same account. But I wouldn't discredit this whole forum from this one thread.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry, I'm not one to sugar coat things. Lol. I've said multiple times you have a pretty dog. And he's a good pet. And that's all that matters. But there are a lot of noobs that come on this forum. And it's hard to be nice to all of them. Lol. You came on the forum saying you had an 'am staff pit' but things have been cleared up. Most people don't get the responses they want, get their panties in a bunch, and leave. When they're doing their dogs and themselves a disservice. There's a lot of good info on this forum.

Oh, and I have a shelter mutt, but she is a very pretty dog and I get asked all the time if I want to breed her, too. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sleeps with pitbulls said:


> wish my old girl could still breed-I'd love a pup off him.
> [/color]


This right here is what is ruining the breeds. You know nothing about this dog yet you would deem him a quality stud for your bitch? What a shame. Good thing your bitch can't be bred.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ScruffDaddy said:


> Yea but to say my dog looks NOTHING like a standard is disrespectful.


How is it disrespectful to say that a dog who doesn't fit the standard, doesn't fit the standard? He doesn't fit the standard, but since he is a pet and not a show dog why does it matter to you?

I see way to many people that take offense to things like this as if some one is saying the dog is ugly or downgrading it when that is not at all what is said.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Registries are a business, like wise they screw up consistently and will register just about anything if you give them money.. Especially AKC and UKC.. Great your papers say you have this and that, paper hanging and other means of fraud happen more frequent than you may realize.

If your dog is what your papers say, HORRIBLE breeding goin on. American Stafforshire Terriers are supposrd to be a show animal, what the hell is the point if not conforming? Further more, if your dog is an amstaff and a apbt, or ambully mix... You have a mutt.. Two different breeds, two extreme ends of function.. 

You have a mutt or a piss poor example of whatever it is you think you have. Good pet? Perhaps.. Nothing more.


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> This right here is what is ruining the breeds. You know nothing about this dog yet you would deem him a quality stud for your bitch? What a shame. Good thing your bitch can't be bred.


Hell if that ole boy is pure,at that size he'd make a damn fine hog dog if he's got the game in his blood. Even if he's laid back as the owner says - I've seen some laid back bull dogs turn into beast while on the hunt. I say you can keep ur pretty show dogs,these bulldogs are made for work-I'd like to see what ever you got in your yard preform in the woods. My girls and any bulldog I've had dealings with are damn fine catch dogs.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

He's a bully, so most likely no game blood in there. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sleeps with pitbulls said:


> Hell if that ole boy is pure,at that size he'd make a damn fine hog dog if he's got the game in his blood. Even if he's laid back as the owner says - I've seen some laid back bull dogs turn into beast while on the hunt. I say you can keep ur pretty show dogs,these bulldogs are made for work-I'd like to see what ever you got in your yard preform in the woods. My girls and any bulldog I've had dealings with are damn fine catch dogs.


My pretty show dogs lmao. My dogs are closer to pets than show dogs. Do you even know anything about my dogs or are you assuming they are show dogs by their pictures too?

You are now claiming by a photo you think the dog could be hog quality! If he has game in his blood? Do you mean drive? Seriously smh.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

First off game and drive are two very very different things and personally seeing what AP-13 has on her yard I'd bet on her dogs all day long are far as drive and agility go. Those dogs are very agile and can go all day long where as bigger dogs get winded faster and don't have the go these smaller dogs do. Bigger isn't always better and doesn't necisarrily get the job done.


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

kg420 said:


> First off game and drive are two very very different things and personally seeing what AP-13 has on her yard I'd bet on her dogs all day long are far as drive and agility go. Those dogs are very agile and can go all day long where as bigger dogs get winded faster and don't have the go these smaller dogs do. Bigger isn't always better and doesn't necisarrily get the job done.


Absolutely right,a medium size dog that's conditioned last longer then a bigger less conditioned dog-hands down . It's all about condition ,the dogs drive and when it goes the distance in what ever its doing, then it's all about the game in it.. Heart and not quitting . I'm def gonna check out that kennel you told me about,I've never competed in any controlled environments ,with established rules - never got a dog from a kennel either. I've grown up hunting and having APBT for catch dogs,even had a few Amstaffs that made awesome dogs. I got a few cattle herders from my old girl as well. I'm def gonna check out the lady you told me about,it'll definitely be a first for me-I've never gotten any dog that didn't come from proven hunting stock. I've been eye balling the dogos and cane corso because of size and strength,a 400-500 lb wild boar can be a handful for a small pack(3-4) of normal sized pits. But I've got to say it - there is nothing better then seeing a bulldog in action. Hell,any body can down grade this guys dog-he could be a mix or mutt, but I've seen some beast that wasn't pure bred. and if he's happy with the dog,it's his dog. And a good looking one at that.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

